# Divorce date is set



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Did get the call,the divorce date is set and I am happy with the date.My estranged husband is not with the divorce date.Meeting up with my lawyer on Friday to discuss everything.I am impressed with my lawyer so far,knows what she is doing and also the laws too.Trying to get spousal support from him,said this is a 50/50 chance if I get it.She saw he put me through much pain from the cheating on me.The date is March 6th.Found out he wants his Polaris 4 wheeler and Polaris Razor,both are in my name and I will let him have them.Had to put them in my name when he purchased them,his credit was not good at first and my credit score is great.He screwed his credit up after having a truck repoed,did not make much of payments on the truck.Includes maxing out a credit card not paying the bill.Hopefully it goes well


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

mrshannahj said:


> Did get the call,the divorce date is set and I am happy with the date.My estranged husband is not with the divorce date.Meeting up with my lawyer on Friday to discuss everything.I am impressed with my lawyer so far,knows what she is doing and also the laws too.Trying to get spousal support from him,said this is a 50/50 chance if I get it.She saw he put me through much pain from the cheating on me.The date is March 6th.Found out he wants his Polaris 4 wheeler and Polaris Razor,both are in my name and I will let him have them.Had to put them in my name when he purchased them,his credit was not good at first and my credit score is great.He screwed his credit up after having a truck repoed,did not make much of payments on the truck.Includes maxing out a credit card not paying the bill.Hopefully it goes well


Well, I hope that the Polaris's are paid off. Otherwise you may give him somethings of value that area easily hidden. Then he just stops making payments and guess who they will come after? Not him, but YOU! Otherwise I would not give him crap
Congrats on your D Day. Life gets better when you get out of a bad situation.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Ynot said:


> Well, I hope that the Polaris's are paid off. Otherwise you may give him somethings of value that area easily hidden. Then he just stops making payments and guess who they will come after? Not him, but YOU! Otherwise I would not give him crap
> Congrats on your D Day. Life gets better when you get out of a bad situation.


The Polaris's are paid off,he paid one off a couple years ago and the other last year.Have the paperwork on this.So far family and friends have been great to me,helping and being there for support.A friend of mine,Korey introduced me to a song by Martina McBride called wrong baby wrong.This song has encouraged me a lot.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

mrshannahj said:


> The Polaris's are paid off,he paid one off a couple years ago and the other last year.Have the paperwork on this.So far family and friends have been great to me,helping and being there for support.A friend of mine,Korey introduced me to a song by Martina McBride called wrong baby wrong.This song has encouraged me a lot.


Good to know! I was just throwing that out there. Good luck!


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Plus I have a co worker at work helping me through this.My co worker Holly has been through this,she went through a divorce a year ago due to her ex husband cheating on her.Plus I may have someone interested in dating me and he understands give me time after the divorce is final.This person is my co worker Gus,he is always good to me and believes in being faithful.This is the song Korey introduced me to and has helped out,


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The song is the truth. Cry and Morn for a while but then pick yourself up and move on and have a happy life.


----------

